# Penn Station Question



## Kathy (Mar 6, 2003)

Does anyone know if their are porters available at Penn Station to help with baggage. If so, what is the best entrance to use?


----------



## AlanB (Mar 6, 2003)

Kathy,

To my knowledge one can only find redcaps (today’s word for a porter) on street level at the 8th Avenue entrance, which is the official Amtrak entrance. Perhaps you may also find them at the 7th Avenue entrance, but I wouldn’t want to promise that. You certainly will not find any at the LIRR entrance on 34th Street.

I should also warn you that if you have enough luggage that you need a redcap, then you may wish to have your luggage checked. The Viewliner sleeper does not have too much room for luggage. The rolling suitcase that I normally travel with is 14 inches wide, stands 23 inches tall, and is 7 inches thick. If I had two of those bags, I could just barely fit both of them side by side in the cubbyhole above the hall in your room. The same sized bag can also fit underneath your seats. One bag could be a little wider than mine by maybe an inch or two, the other I’d say could be approximately 5 or 6 inches wider. They could not be much taller or thicker and still fit underneath the seats.

There is also room for a shoulder bag next to the larger of the two seats. If you need anything more than that, then I would recommend checking some luggage and letting it go into the baggage car. Your car attendant will try to accommodate larger bags, but it is very difficult for him to do so. He usually has to store them in the shower room, and in the vestibule of the car. This means that he has to keep moving them around as people enter and exit the train at stations, or if someone wants to take a shower.

Finally let me tell you that, your sleeper tickets qualify you as a First Class passenger on Amtrak. As a first class passenger you are entitled to utilize Amtrak's first class lounge in NY. These lounges are a nice quiet refuge in the often-bustling train station. They have nice plush chairs, conference rooms, computer terminals, newspapers, TV's, free soft drinks, juices, coffee, tea and clean safe bathrooms. They also allow you to board your train before the rest of the masses.

The lounge in NY can be found to the far left of the NJ Transit ticket windows as you face them. Walk past the West Gate for tracks 7 & 8 on the left side of the escalator and you will see a sign on the corner of the wall. There is a doorbell to the left of two gold doors. Ring the bell and wait for the click to open the door. Note: In NY there is no pre-boarding ahead of the regular passengers, but they usually do announce your train in the lounge before they announce it in the main station. This means if you don’t dilly-dally, you can generally be near the head of the line at the escalator.

If you do utilize a redcap, you can also ask him to show you where the lounge is.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks for the help! I'm going to be taking a car service to the station, do you know what the cross street is 8th avenue and what? Also, will the redcaps come to where i am with the car?

Thanks again,

Kathy


----------



## Amfleet (Mar 6, 2003)

> Also, will the redcaps come to where i am with the car?


Just have your driver yell "red-cap" and if you want hold up a five dollar bill. It's worked for me and my family.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 6, 2003)

Guest said:


> Thanks for the help! I'm going to be taking a car service to the station, do you know what the cross street is 8th avenue and what? Also, will the redcaps come to where i am with the car?
> Thanks again,
> 
> Kathy


Well the station is located between 31st Street and 33rd Street, both of which run west towards the Hudson River. 32nd Street gets cut off by the station and does not run through. It also sits between 7th and 8th Ave's. The main Amtrak entrance is on the corner of 8th Ave and 33rd Street.

The driver from the car service should probably know this too, especially if it's a Manhattan service.

As for the redcap coming to the car, most likely you can get them to come to the curb. Of course it also depends on the weather, if it's raining it will be a whole lot harder to get the redcaps to come out for your bags.

Have a great trip!


----------



## tp49 (Mar 6, 2003)

I don't recall ever seeing a redcap at the 7th Avenue entrance to Penn, probably because commuters are the primary users there. However, I do believe that they can be found in the driveway entrance between 7th and 8th avenues where the taxis stage for the Amtrak concourse. I don't remember whether you access it from the 31st or 33rd Street side as it's been a while since I've been down there.


----------



## YTO BOB (Mar 7, 2003)

PENN STATION WAS A GREAT PART OF MY TRIP MY GIRLFRIEND AND I TOOK TO NEW YORK IN JULY,IT WAS COOL,VERY NICE PLUSH SEATS,A BIG T.V.AND ALL THE SOFTDRINKS YOU CAN DRINK,IT IS TRULY A SHINING PART OF AMTRAK AND WAS JUST ANOTHER NICE PART OF HAVING A FIRST CLASS TICKET.THE LADY AT THE DESK WAS VERY HELPFUL AND VERY NICE AND WE EVEN MET BOXING PROMOTER DON KING,THERE IS NO BETTER PLACE TO VISIT THAN NEW YORK AND EVEN BETTER WAS THE FACT THAT OUR HOTEL(THE NEW YORKER) WAS DIRECTLY ACCROSS THE STREET.ENJOY THE SERVICE YOU GET BEING IN A SLEEPER...IT IS SECOND TO NONE!HATS OFF TO THE THREE RIVERS CREW,THEY ARE THE BEST,GOOD LUCK AND ENJOY THE TRIP,BOB


----------



## Russell (Dec 14, 2008)

AlanB said:


> Kathy,
> To my knowledge one can only find redcaps (today’s word for a porter) on street level at the 8th Avenue entrance, which is the official Amtrak entrance. Perhaps you may also find them at the 7th Avenue entrance, but I wouldn’t want to promise that. You certainly will not find any at the LIRR entrance on 34th Street.
> 
> I should also warn you that if you have enough luggage that you need a redcap, then you may wish to have your luggage checked. The Viewliner sleeper does not have too much room for luggage. The rolling suitcase that I normally travel with is 14 inches wide, stands 23 inches tall, and is 7 inches thick. If I had two of those bags, I could just barely fit both of them side by side in the cubbyhole above the hall in your room. The same sized bag can also fit underneath your seats. One bag could be a little wider than mine by maybe an inch or two, the other I’d say could be approximately 5 or 6 inches wider. They could not be much taller or thicker and still fit underneath the seats.
> ...



Alan B, administrator

Hi, you have been most helpful in the past. I have had a lot of stress planning several trips with Amtrak Customer phone assistance poor to terrible, with a few excellent agents who really help. (After learning that the cab fare to my home on a return trip on the Lakeshore Ltd. would be much cheaper from CRT to White Plains than from NYP I tried to change the ticket, but the new price was hundreds of dollars more; I just learned today that the agent could easily change the departure station for me "no charge." So a lot depends on who you get on the phone).

If I correctly read your advice to others, when arriving by New York City Yellow Cab at Penn Station for my Dec. 24 departure on the the LSL, Viewliner bedroom accommodations, I ask to be taken to 8th Ave. & 33rd Street, correct? The Amtrak entrace is right there, an escalator takes the passenger down to the Amtrak "level." (How many flights down? Is there an elevator?) Red caps are usually available where the taxi drops me off, correct? Wave a 5-dollar bill. Next, do you know about what time boarding might begin? I was told 15 - 20 minutes before departure at the Amtrak Servce Center. That seems awfully close to departure given that the train if pretty full.

I am alone in a Viewliner one bedroom, LSL: NYP-CHI and alone in a Superliner one-bedroom, Texas Eagle to Palm Springs, CA. I assume the engines from the Sunset Ltd. are coupled to my sleeping car while we are in San Antonio, TX station on a side track(?) the night of December 26; hopefully I am allowed to sleep through the night while the cars are aligned with the new engines, leaving about 5:00 a.m. (I have 7 hours in San Antonio, but no chance to go for a walk along the famous riverbank to see the stores and Christmas lights at that time of night. I think I would be afraid to venture too far from the train given the time of night, not to mention that the train may not be reboardable until the next morning! It has to be near a platform for San Antonio passengers early the next morning, so I'm not sure what to expect).

Luggage: One large, folding TUMI garment bag on wheels: 23.5" X 24.5" X 12" and one case on wheels: 22" X 14" x 9 1/2" and a carry-on computer bag with printer, lap top. I will hang up my clothes and I assume the folding garment case can be left in the luggage storage area elsewhere in the car, if not on the LSL Viewliner, then on the TE/SSL Superliner. The smaller case, or both, could be placed on my top bunk (but then it could not be folded up during the day). Can the top bunk stay down during the day in case I want a nap and/or a place to store my suitcase(s), particularly on the 3-day run to PSN?

I read where you wrote that the rooms are awfully "tight with little room for larger suitcases," so I'm a little concerned. Any advise you could give would be apppreciated on that subject. I will weigh the bags for the 50-lb. limit, but the bags will weigh 50 lbs., not more than a pound lighter (my return trip is by jetliner PSP-DFW-LGA, no time for a return by train).

This sure is an expensive vacation. I am hoping to have good service, good meals, etc. Do I lleave a tip for the dining room personnel (meals are all included)? Do I receive free non-alcoholic drinks all day and night (I do not drink alcohol)? If I'm not hungry at lunch, can I take a sandwich to my room for consumption later? Can I order from the dining room and take the meal to my room if the dining car is full and I'm uncomfortable with too talkative passengers? Do you think there will be an Observation Car in addition to the Lounge Car, with glass dome for viewing (very limited daylight hours in winter)? How much is a fair tip for the room attendant NYP-CHI and CHI-PSP (I do not know if there is a crew change, but probably there is between CHI-PSN)?

Do I take tape for holding noisy cabinent doors and the curtains closed? I assume I can sleep with the window curtains partially open to look outside. Can I use my hair dryer (my hair is a mess without a blow dryer)? I sure hope the toilets work throughout the trip and there are no horror stories I've been reading about here! When I board NYP 12/24, dinner should be served. Can I request a time from my sleeping room attendant or does it depend upon whom he asks first, like hundreds of coach passengers?

Thanks for your patience and help. Could you please offer any other advice? Four consecutive days on the train is really extraordinary. I hope the mattresses are easy on my bad back! Incidentally, I saw a TV monitor in some of the rooms? Is there TV via satellite? Wireless internet accesss? Should I buy a DVD movie player instead?

Russell


----------



## Amtrak839 (Dec 14, 2008)

> I assume the engines from the Sunset Ltd. are coupled to my sleeping car while we are in San Antonio, TX station on a side track(?) the night of December 26; hopefully I am allowed to sleep through the night while the cars are aligned with the new engines, leaving about 5:00 a.m.


Yes, there will be one sleeper and one coach from the Texas Eagle that will sit overnight in the station. When the Sunset Limited comes, these two cars will be added to the rear of the train. Your sleeper should be the last car on the Sunset once it is coupled on.



> Do I lleave a tip for the dining room personnel (meals are all included)? Do I receive free non-alcoholic drinks all day and night (I do not drink alcohol)? If I'm not hungry at lunch, can I take a sandwich to my room for consumption later? Can I order from the dining room and take the meal to my room if the dining car is full and I'm uncomfortable with too talkative passengers? Do you think there will be an Observation Car in addition to the Lounge Car, with glass dome for viewing (very limited daylight hours in winter)? How much is a fair tip for the room attendant NYP-CHI and CHI-PSP (I do not know if there is a crew change, but probably there is between CHI-PSN)?


I usually leave $5 for breakfast and lunch in the diner, and $10 for dinner. Your sleeper will probably have coffee, tea, or juice. It should also have bottled water. This is usually found near the top of the stairs in a Superliner, or sometimes in the attendant's room (I believe this is usually roomette #1). In a Viewliner, it will be found at the end of the car, across the hallway from the attendant's room. Soda and other drinks will be for sale in the lounge, or you can bring your own drinks/snacks if you want. The dining car staff should be happy to box up a meal for you so you can take it to your room. There will be no dome cars. Amtrak has sold all of its old domes, except for one, which is used only on special trains, or for special occasions. The sightseer lounge on the Texas Eagle/Sunset Limited has windows on the ceiling, similar to in a dome car. I usually tip the car attendant $10-$20 per night, depending on how good the service is. Your car attendant will be with you from New York to Chicago, and your car attendant leaving Chicago will stay with you all the way to Palm Springs.



> Do I take tape for holding noisy cabinent doors and the curtains closed? I assume I can sleep with the window curtains partially open to look outside. Can I use my hair dryer (my hair is a mess without a blow dryer)? I sure hope the toilets work throughout the trip and there are no horror stories I've been reading about here! When I board NYP 12/24, dinner should be served. Can I request a time from my sleeping room attendant or does it depend upon whom he asks first, like hundreds of coach passengers?


I would recommend bringing tape. The cabinets under the sink often rattle quite a bit. The door may also rattle, but that can be fixed by leaning a suitcase against it. There are several outlets in the room for a hair dryer. Toilet failure isn't too common. I've only encountered it once or twice in the 14 years I've been riding Amtrak. You can ask your attendant, or a member of the dining car staff for a dinner reservation. Sometimes they will come through the train and ask you what time you want dinner.



> Incidentally, I saw a TV monitor in some of the rooms? Is there TV via satellite? Wireless internet accesss? Should I buy a DVD movie player instead?


No internet access and no TV. They used to play movies on the TV screens, but they had problems with them, and most of the screens have been removed. Movies were also shown in the lounge car at one point, but they are now only shown on the Auto Train.


----------



## caravanman (Dec 14, 2008)

If you eat in the restaurant car, it is usual to leave a tip of $2-$5 per meal, even though your meal cost is included in your fare paid. Fruit juice or bottled water tends to be available in sleeper "gratis", near the coffee urn, together with ice.

Roomettes are quite compact, but should be fine for one person plus luggage, a bedroom is even larger.

Your attendant should bring you your meals in your compartment, if you prefer to eat there, but meals are only available during normal dining car opening hours. If you prefer, you can buy a sandwich from the snack bar, or soft drinks, but these are charged extra.

You may not need any tape! It is handy to have if you need it though..

Many people like to leave the window curtains ajar at night.. the choice is yours.

Have a great trip and try not to be over worried, you can ask the attendant for any extra help you need, and you should be able to plug in your hairdryer.. I take my KETTLE and brew up a good strong english cup of tea in my roomettes!

Ed B)


----------



## RRrich (Dec 14, 2008)

Russell,

If you are alone in a bedroom you can let down the upper bed and put your suitcases on it. Thats what we do - and we share the lower.

Since wireless internet is very common - like in the railroad stations (at least in the Metro Lounges, if nowhere else (but it is available in ALB where there is no lounge) bring your laptop - and use it for DVDs. I like hooking a GPS receiver to my laptop and watching where the train is. Folks here will be happy to suggest what to get - I am very fond of my DeLorme LT-40 GPS unit.

ENJOY


----------



## GG-1 (Dec 14, 2008)

RRrich said:


> - I am very fond of my DeLorme LT-40 GPS unit.
> ENJOY


Aloha

Just did the upgrade to this model it is very nice, haven't tried it on a train , maybe in March 2009


----------



## greatcats (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm sure you are not a cheapskate, but people I see in a dining car who do not leave a tip when the service was decent **** me off. While the crew is paid a good wage, it is customary to tip them as you would in a restaurant - 15 to 20%. The meals are included in your sleeper fare - I just leave a tip in cash. I have tipped $20 to excellent sleeper attendants between Arizona and Chicago. Yes, these folks receive a good wage, but look at their working schedules. Example: Southwest Chief onboard crews are based out of Los Angeles. They work the train two nights to Chicago, stay over a night, and return westbound. The regular crews then have something like five or six days off. This may work well for some people. I had applied for these jobs in the past, and do like to travel by train, but frankly am glad that i did not get them and that I drive tour buses at Grand canyon, where i am not running myself into the ground!


----------



## the Other Mike (Dec 15, 2008)

Dear Russel,

I'm worried about you. I can't tell whether you are a super organized person or getting very nervous about your trip !

Please don't get nervous, relax, you will have a great time unless you expect Amtrak to run like a well oiled machine. I understand about your concern regarding dinner companions but keep in mind that you will be alone in your room for long periods of time. I love the peace and quiet of my own room but there are times when it's nice just to have someone to chat with. The great thing is you can choose who you want to talk to !

After you have settled in for awhile, take a walk to the lounge car, but before you sit, check out who is sitting where. usually there are small groups of people chatting just as there are single people just enjoying the scenery. Look for "your kind of people". ( meaning sometimes I feel like a chat, sometimes I don't ) If you get into a conversation and want out of it, just excuse yourself and walk back to your room and come back later.

You can do almost anything you want in your room. It's YOUR room. I usually bring my own snacks but usually, even as a fat guy, the food from the diner keeps me full. Theres usually a good bit of juice, water, coffee and ice available at the top of the stairs in the superliners. Getting a few items from the snack bar is a great idea. It never fails that the snack bar is closed when I decide I want something.

I like to tip the car attendent a 20 when I get on. That way I've made friends with them right away and they usually go the extra step to make sure I have everything I need.

I'm heading out on the Sunset from NOL on Christmas Eve so I expect the lounge to be somewhat lively. I don't mind since it's a holiday and am looking forward to it. The sleepers are usually VERY quiet but since it's a holiday I'm prepared just in case it is a little noisy so I won't get "miffed" and ruin my trip.

I agree with bringing your laptop to watch movies on. Just bring the little headphones so you can turn the volume as high as you need without possibly disturbing someone else.

By all means be organized but relax and try to go with the flow.

Here's hopeing you have a GREAT trip !

Happy Holidays

Mike


----------



## AlanB (Dec 15, 2008)

Russell said:


> Alan B, administrator
> Hi, you have been most helpful in the past.


Well others have answered some of your questions, but I'll try to tackle the rest of them and maybe expand on one or two of the answers.



Russell said:


> I have had a lot of stress planning several trips with Amtrak Customer phone assistance poor to terrible, with a few excellent agents who really help. (After learning that the cab fare to my home on a return trip on the Lakeshore Ltd. would be much cheaper from CRT to White Plains than from NYP I tried to change the ticket, but the new price was hundreds of dollars more; I just learned today that the agent could easily change the departure station for me "no charge." So a lot depends on who you get on the phone).


Next time, don't even bother to fight with the agent to make a change like that. Just tell your attendant that you want to get off at Croton Harmon. The fare difference on Amtrak between CRT and NYP is probably only a few bucks, if anything. So just get off the train early if it's better for you.

Note: Don't ever try this in reverse though. Meaning if you were supposed to board the train in NYP, don't just show up at CRT to board, as you might find out that they've already sold your room to someone on board when you no showed in NY.

By the way, why not take Metro North to Grand Central and then get a cab to Penn Station. It'd probably save you quite a bit.



Russell said:


> If I correctly read your advice to others, when arriving by New York City Yellow Cab at Penn Station for my Dec. 24 departure on the the LSL, Viewliner bedroom accommodations, I ask to be taken to 8th Ave. & 33rd Street, correct? The Amtrak entrace is right there, an escalator takes the passenger down to the Amtrak "level." (How many flights down? Is there an elevator?) Red caps are usually available where the taxi drops me off, correct? Wave a 5-dollar bill. Next, do you know about what time boarding might begin? I was told 15 - 20 minutes before departure at the Amtrak Servce Center. That seems awfully close to departure given that the train if pretty full.


If you want a redcap to help you with your luggage, then yes ask to be taken to the 8th Avenue side of the station as the odds are better that you'll find a redcap there. If you don't need one to get downstairs, then it doesn't matter where the cab drops you off. It's one flight down to the Amtrak waiting area. There is an elevator, but I'm honestly not sure where it is, as I've never used it. And I would never wave money around on a NY City street that could invite trouble. Just wave your empty hand at the redcap to attract his attention or walk over to him.

As for boarding, typically they start boarding that train no more than 15 minutes prior to departure and many times its closer to 10 minutes. However, I certainly wouldn't suggest showing up that close to boarding. I'd allow at least an hour, especially if you're arriving via taxi, as there could be traffic. It's far better to be sitting in the Club Acela Lounge for an hour, than to be sitting in the cab knowing that your train is departing without you.

Now if you do get a redcap, have him take you to the Club Acela Lounge. If you don't already have your tickets in hand, they can print them for you in the lounge so that you don't have to wait on line outside at the ticket windows. That same redcap will come back to get you when it's time to board the train, probably 20 minutes before departure, as redcaps are allowed to board their charges before the general public knows that the train is ready for boarding. He'll take you right down to the train and place your bags in your room for you.

If you don't want to use a redcap, still go to the lounge to wait until they tell you what track to board at. The lounge in NY can be found to the far left of the NJ Transit ticket windows as you face them, when standing in the Amtrak concourse which is on the 8th Avenue side of the station. Walk past the West Gate for tracks 7 & 8 on the left side of the escalator and you will see a sign on the corner of the wall. There is a doorbell to the left of two gold doors. Ring the bell and wait for the click to open the door. Note: In NY there is no pre-boarding ahead of the regular passengers, but they usually do announce your train in the lounge before they announce it in the main station. This means if you don’t dilly-dally, you can generally be near the head of the line at the escalator.



Russell said:


> I am alone in a Viewliner one bedroom, LSL: NYP-CHI and alone in a Superliner one-bedroom, Texas Eagle to Palm Springs, CA. I assume the engines from the Sunset Ltd. are coupled to my sleeping car while we are in San Antonio, TX station on a side track(?) the night of December 26; hopefully I am allowed to sleep through the night while the cars are aligned with the new engines, leaving about 5:00 a.m. (I have 7 hours in San Antonio, but no chance to go for a walk along the famous riverbank to see the stores and Christmas lights at that time of night. I think I would be afraid to venture too far from the train given the time of night, not to mention that the train may not be reboardable until the next morning! It has to be near a platform for San Antonio passengers early the next morning, so I'm not sure what to expect).


You are indeed allowed to remain in your room and in theory, asleep in your room. Know that the car will be moved a couple of times, first to unhook it from the Eagle and then to hook it too the Sunset Limited when it arrives. Some can sleep through that, other's not. In between all of that, they usually try to keep the car next to the platform so that people can step off if they want and even run into town. You may have to wait a bit if there is no one to open the door upon a return from town, should you decide to venture into town. And make sure that you're back in time for departure if you do go into town and that you bring your ticket stub with you.



Russell said:


> Luggage: One large, folding TUMI garment bag on wheels: 23.5" X 24.5" X 12" and one case on wheels: 22" X 14" x 9 1/2" and a carry-on computer bag with printer, lap top. I will hang up my clothes and I assume the folding garment case can be left in the luggage storage area elsewhere in the car, if not on the LSL Viewliner, then on the TE/SSL Superliner. The smaller case, or both, could be placed on my top bunk (but then it could not be folded up during the day). Can the top bunk stay down during the day in case I want a nap and/or a place to store my suitcase(s), particularly on the 3-day run to PSN?


When you're in the Viewliner, you will have a cubbyhole above the hallway where you should be able to stow one bag. The other can go on a seat or on the upper bunk. Just to clarify though, are you in a bedroom or a roomette? If the former, then you'll have all the room you need and won't have to worry. If the latter, then things get a bit tighter, but nothing terrible either.

On the Superliner's you can certainly leave one bag in the luggage rack downstairs as you enter. The other can go into your room with you. Again if you're in a bedroom, then you'll have room for both bags if you want.

And yes, you can have the upper bed down all day long if you want, just make sure you don't smack your head into it.



Russell said:


> I read where you wrote that the rooms are awfully "tight with little room for larger suitcases," so I'm a little concerned. Any advise you could give would be apppreciated on that subject. I will weigh the bags for the 50-lb. limit, but the bags will weigh 50 lbs., not more than a pound lighter (my return trip is by jetliner PSP-DFW-LGA, no time for a return by train).


As I mentioned above, a lot depends on whether you have a bedroom or a roomette. But either way I should think that as a single traveler in the room you should be just fine. It's a bigger problem if there are two in the rooms.



Russell said:


> This sure is an expensive vacation. I am hoping to have good service, good meals, etc. Do I lleave a tip for the dining room personnel (meals are all included)? Do I receive free non-alcoholic drinks all day and night (I do not drink alcohol)? If I'm not hungry at lunch, can I take a sandwich to my room for consumption later? Can I order from the dining room and take the meal to my room if the dining car is full and I'm uncomfortable with too talkative passengers? Do you think there will be an Observation Car in addition to the Lounge Car, with glass dome for viewing (very limited daylight hours in winter)? How much is a fair tip for the room attendant NYP-CHI and CHI-PSP (I do not know if there is a crew change, but probably there is between CHI-PSN)?


Other's have commented on the tips, so I'll leave that alone. For meals, breakfast is first come first served, but lunch and dinner are by reservation only. There is a rather large window, for example lunch usually runs 11:00 AM to 2:00 PM, so pick the time that works for you.

There will be no nice lounge or "observation car" on the Lake Shore, but you should have one on the Eagle and the Sunset Limited.

And yes you should tip your Lake Shore attendant upon arrival into Chicago as you won't see him/her again. You will have to change trains there. To that end, upon arrival you should head to the Metropolitan lounge to await the departure of the Texas Eagle. It is located on the lower level of Union Station, which is also the track level. If you are standing in front of the Amtrak ticket windows, then the Amtrak waiting area is to your left. When you enter the main Amtrak waiting area through a sliding glass door, just walk forward and slightly to the left. There should be another sliding glass door along with a sign, unless they've changed the entrance in the last few months. Again, just show your tickets and relax.

They'll also give you a card that contains the time that you need to return to the lounge by, in order to board the train and not miss it. If you do leave the lounge, take this card with you as it is also your pass for reentering the lounge. Just wave it at the attendants as you walk in and one will usually look up and acknowledge you and the card. Note the Chicago lounge can be very busy and it sometimes can be hard to get a seat, but you still get the free stuff and priority boarding.

There is also a room inside the lounge manned by a redcap where you can leave your luggage for a while, should you wish to explore Chicago or at least go upstairs in the station to get lunch. You can also have a redcap take you from the LSL to the lounge if you want and/or need one, just let your sleeping car attendant know so that they can wave down a redcap. You can also get a redcap to take you out to the Eagle from the lounge when they make that announcement just prior to boarding.



Russell said:


> Do I take tape for holding noisy cabinent doors and the curtains closed? I assume I can sleep with the window curtains partially open to look outside. Can I use my hair dryer (my hair is a mess without a blow dryer)? I sure hope the toilets work throughout the trip and there are no horror stories I've been reading about here! When I board NYP 12/24, dinner should be served. Can I request a time from my sleeping room attendant or does it depend upon whom he asks first, like hundreds of coach passengers?


Tape is up to you. The curtains should stay closed without it though. Curtain is under your control, so do what you please; just remember to fully close it when dressing/undressing. You can use your hair drying without worry. And I wouldn't worry too much about the toilets. I'm not sure what the current procedure is for dinner out of NYP, haven't gone that way in a while. I believe that the LSA from the dining car comes around to take reservations shortly after departure, but you can confirm that with your attendant if they don't tell you on their own during introductions.

And coach passengers never get asked for dining times until after all sleeping car passengers have selected their times or had a time picked for them by their sleeping car attendant.


----------



## spacecadet (Dec 15, 2008)

greatcats said:


> I'm sure you are not a cheapskate, but people I see in a dining car who do not leave a tip when the service was decent **** me off. While the crew is paid a good wage, it is customary to tip them as you would in a restaurant - 15 to 20%.


This isn't really true. It's *customary* to tip $2-$5 (actually less, but time marches on and costs for everything go up). You can tip more if you want and I'm sure some people do, but there's no etiquette that demands it. Train travel has been around a long, long time and tipping in the dining car has never worked like tipping in a restaurant.


----------



## Shanghai (Dec 15, 2008)

The elevator at Penn Station is located near the Krispy Kreme doughnut store away from the Information Desk. If you are arriving by car, I suggest you have the taxi drive west on 31st street midway between 7th and 8th avenues. There is an area, which is now blocked for security reasons, where cars used to drive between Madison Square Garden and Penn Station, where you can get out of the car and walk into the station. It is covered by a tent all the way in, plus there is a redcap who sits in a small enclosed glass area.

When we take my father-in-law (age 93) on the train, we always take him to this point. The redcap always has a wheelchair available which I push and the redcap takes the luggage. The elevator is just inside the doors facing the double escalators upon entry into the station. The lift is on the right before the escalators. It is a little difficult to see, but if you are looking for it, it is clearly visible.

Alan is correct in saying the redcap will take you to the Acela Lounge and will come back to get you to board the train. They know in advance when the train will board and you will probably pre-board ahead of the other passengers.

I hope you have a very enjoyable trip.


----------



## sweet tea (Dec 15, 2008)

AlanB said:


> . I'm not sure what the current procedure is for dinner out of NYP, haven't gone that way in a while. I believe that the LSA from the dining car comes around to take reservations shortly after departure, but you can confirm that with your attendant if they don't tell you on their own during introductions.


one year ago on the LSL, our sleeper attendant took our dinner reservation just out of NYP, not at the same time as introductions, but not that long after. (then there was a problem on the diner car, so we ended up eating pretty late -- would have been later except that our awesome attendant set us up to eat in our room, so that we didn't have to wait for open seats in the diner. he did a beautiful job -- tablecloth and everything.)


----------



## Shanghai (Dec 15, 2008)

My father-in-law always eats in our room. He eats slowly, so he can take all the time he wants. He doesn't like walking while the train is moving. I go to the diner for my meals which enables me to meet other passengers. Our attendants have always been good at bring meals and picking up the dishes.


----------



## RRrich (Dec 15, 2008)

I enjoy traveling on Amtrak - but if I was in a hurry, if I had to arrive ON SCHEDULE, I would drive. I get on Amtrak expecting all the Amtrak folks to try to provide me with a pleasant trip, maybe not a punctual trip, but a pleasant trip.

We are going to visit friends in Colorado soon - as much for the train ride as for any other reason!

Oh gee, this post is totally off topic. Oh well


----------



## JackieTakestheTrain (Dec 15, 2008)

caravanman said:


> If you eat in the restaurant car, it is usual to leave a tip of $2-$5 per meal, even though your meal cost is included in your fare paid. Fruit juice or bottled water tends to be available in sleeper "gratis", near the coffee urn, together with ice.Roomettes are quite compact, but should be fine for one person plus luggage, a bedroom is even larger.
> 
> Your attendant should bring you your meals in your compartment, if you prefer to eat there, but meals are only available during normal dining car opening hours. If you prefer, you can buy a sandwich from the snack bar, or soft drinks, but these are charged extra.
> 
> ...


Caravanman:

You take a kettle with you on the train? How does that go over? I am going in a sleeper next week and wanted to take some tea with me. I was wondering how I could go about this and if I could get a cup of hot water instead of coffee. Maybe I will pack a kettle instead....


----------



## AlanB (Dec 15, 2008)

JackieTakestheTrain said:


> caravanman said:
> 
> 
> > If you eat in the restaurant car, it is usual to leave a tip of $2-$5 per meal, even though your meal cost is included in your fare paid. Fruit juice or bottled water tends to be available in sleeper "gratis", near the coffee urn, together with ice.Roomettes are quite compact, but should be fine for one person plus luggage, a bedroom is even larger.
> ...


You can get a cup of hot water usually by asking your attedant to get you one from the dining car. But that said, it's easier to just do up your own if you can. Besides, while I'm not a tea drinker, it's my understanding that it's best to have a boiling cup of water, something you won't get from the diner.

And yes, you should have no troubles plugging in a small pot in your room.


----------



## Russell (Dec 15, 2008)

RRrich said:


> Russell,
> If you are alone in a bedroom you can let down the upper bed and put your suitcases on it. Thats what we do - and we share the lower.
> 
> Since wireless internet is very common - like in the railroad stations (at least in the Metro Lounges, if nowhere else (but it is available in ALB where there is no lounge) bring your laptop - and use it for DVDs. I like hooking a GPS receiver to my laptop and watching where the train is. Folks here will be happy to suggest what to get - I am very fond of my DeLorme LT-40 GPS unit.
> ...


Thank you. Everyone is so kind here. They are answering all of my questions. I NEVER thought that would happen. I'm too used to the nastiness of NYC. I have a Garmin 2620 portable and an AC plug so I can turn it on, although I do not know if the antenna will pick up anything near the window in my bedroom. I cancelled my last trip, Thanksgiving, Lamy to CHI - NYP due to anxieties, but have decided to keep this one after receiving these responses. I am bringing both cotton flannel and regular cotton pajamas since there seems to be a wide variation in temperature in the bedrooms. I think I'll try the shower, if practical, while the train is at one of its many station stops. I'm really glad my two suitcases and carry-on computer bag won't be a problem in the bedroom as I thought. I've read that it is very small. I'd like to hang my suit and overcoat and jacket to keep it in some kind of shape. Thank you again for your kindness.


----------



## Russell (Dec 15, 2008)

JackieTakestheTrain said:


> caravanman said:
> 
> 
> > If you eat in the restaurant car, it is usual to leave a tip of $2-$5 per meal, even though your meal cost is included in your fare paid. Fruit juice or bottled water tends to be available in sleeper "gratis", near the coffee urn, together with ice.Roomettes are quite compact, but should be fine for one person plus luggage, a bedroom is even larger.
> ...


Yes, I'm taking my favorite Teatime decaffeinated tea bags with me, too. Russell


----------



## Russell (Dec 15, 2008)

Amtrak839 said:


> > I assume the engines from the Sunset Ltd. are coupled to my sleeping car while we are in San Antonio, TX station on a side track(?) the night of December 26; hopefully I am allowed to sleep through the night while the cars are aligned with the new engines, leaving about 5:00 a.m.
> 
> 
> Yes, there will be one sleeper and one coach from the Texas Eagle that will sit overnight in the station. When the Sunset Limited comes, these two cars will be added to the rear of the train. Your sleeper should be the last car on the Sunset once it is coupled on.
> ...


Those tip amounts are little steep. I spent a lot of money on the fare. 20% (of a typical check based on the menu) for breakfast, lunch and dinner in the dining car seems reasonable. Yes, I do think if the sleeping car attendant is superb, $20 is certainly reasonable, $10 for average or typical service. I hope to get off in San Antonio and see their world-famous Christmas decorations -- if we arrive a little early it will be easier. For security, I am sure the train is locked since the area around the station doesn't look too good! I am not one to stay out too late, so I'll have to see if allowed off, can I return in say two hours, before midnight. It appears I'll be in bed asleep when the Sunset Ltd. couples the two cars to what is left of the Texas Eagle. It sounds exciting.


----------



## Russell (Dec 15, 2008)

greatcats said:


> I'm sure you are not a cheapskate, but people I see in a dining car who do not leave a tip when the service was decent **** me off. While the crew is paid a good wage, it is customary to tip them as you would in a restaurant - 15 to 20%. The meals are included in your sleeper fare - I just leave a tip in cash. I have tipped $20 to excellent sleeper attendants between Arizona and Chicago. Yes, these folks receive a good wage, but look at their working schedules. Example: Southwest Chief onboard crews are based out of Los Angeles. They work the train two nights to Chicago, stay over a night, and return westbound. The regular crews then have something like five or six days off. This may work well for some people. I had applied for these jobs in the past, and do like to travel by train, but frankly am glad that i did not get them and that I drive tour buses at Grand canyon, where i am not running myself into the ground!


I completely agree. In some instances (at a prepaid full resort where I stayed) the tips are included (and in fact charged daily to the room charge for the entire resort). I agree that 20% for each meal, based on the total menu price, is fair and is no problem. I agree with the sleeping car attendant tips are reasonable at $20 for excellent service. It is hard work, and not many want to do it.


----------



## Russell (Dec 15, 2008)

AlanB said:


> Russell said:
> 
> 
> > Alan B, administrator
> ...


Thanks a million for all of your help. Yes, I am in a one bedroom, sink in the room and toilet/shower combination in a separate room (I think) with a 40" lower bunk and a much smaller upper bunk. Neither segment is a roommette. So then, you see no problem with my luggage in my room; I have read comments from you some time ago about a luggage storage rack in the lower level of the Superliner cars. My guess is, no lunch out of CHI Union Station on the Eagle (so I'll buy some snacks around Union Station for my trip since I won't have time in NYC before boarding 12/24). I am glad that I can de-train at San Antonio, and if we arrive a little early perhaps, see their famous Christmas decorations along the riverbanks (it was just on TV the other night). I'm not a night owl, so no way I'll be out all night. You should see the tiny "station" at Palm Springs (PSN). It is a little shelter type structure from the sun/rain, but I called the local taxi service and they still meet every train (one of them told me of times he picked up movie stars decades ago!). The ride to Courtyard Marriott is only 6 miles or so, 10 - 12 minutes! It is really convenient. I absolutely HATE to fly (one million miles AA and 750,000 unused FFM). Due to time constraints and $$$$ I have fly back PSP-DFW-LGA New Year's Day, so I do have four full days of sunshine. We are scheduled in to PSN very early in the morning -- probably before breakfast! Your detailed directions for NYP are very helpful. I'm printing them out along with the other recommendations. I'm taking a Yellow Cab from NY Columbia Presbyterian Med. Ctr., 166th cross stree, to Penn Station and plan on leaving at 3:00 p.m. (the LSL is scheduled for 4:00 p.m.). I will obtain my ticket from the CRT train station from a kiosk (no Amtrak ticket counter -- I just hope the darn thing only issues the Christmas ticket and not the February CHI-NYP or CHI - GPK tickets for next year) next weekend, so I'll be already to board. My guess is 20 minutes to Penn Station from New York Columbia Presbyterian. I have to work the 24th, so I cannot leave much earlier. I'll have to check more about the distance by Yellow Cab.

Thanks again for everything. I am grateful to know these things. I'm already less anxious! It is going to far easier and less stressful than LGA or JFK or EWR! I am now really looking forward to my trip. By the way, my home near White Plains is much closer to CRT, so taking a taxi directly from or to CRT is $30 or so compared with $100 or more! For my Christmas trip, I'm working in the City, so I decided to leave the reservation as is after a really nice, helpful Amtrak telephone agent/supervisor (finally!) offered to change it without charge for boarding at CRT. My next trip, CHI-CRT, is booked for Feb. 1, so I will be close to home on arrival. Thanks for everything! Happy Holidays.


----------



## RRrich (Dec 15, 2008)

Members of Amtrak Unlimited who are in Chicago during a mealtime are strongly advised to get a Pizza from Giordano's on Jackson (312-583-9400) (http://www.giordanos.com/locations.php)

I usually order by phone, walk a few blocks to get it and bring it back to the Metro Lounge and share it with my wife who isn't able to walk over there with me.

I assume some of the guys here will tell you why you want to do this.

GML?????


----------



## AlanB (Dec 15, 2008)

Russell said:


> Thanks a million for all of your help. Yes, I am in a one bedroom, sink in the room and toilet/shower combination in a separate room (I think) with a 40" lower bunk and a much smaller upper bunk. Neither segment is a roommette. So then, you see no problem with my luggage in my room; I have read comments from you some time ago about a luggage storage rack in the lower level of the Superliner cars. My guess is, no lunch out of CHI Union Station on the Eagle (so I'll buy some snacks around Union Station for my trip since I won't have time in NYC before boarding 12/24). I am glad that I can de-train at San Antonio, and if we arrive a little early perhaps, see their famous Christmas decorations along the riverbanks (it was just on TV the other night). I'm not a night owl, so no way I'll be out all night. You should see the tiny "station" at Palm Springs (PSN). It is a little shelter type structure from the sun/rain, but I called the local taxi service and they still meet every train (one of them told me of times he picked up movie stars decades ago!). The ride to Courtyard Marriott is only 6 miles or so, 10 - 12 minutes! It is really convenient. I absolutely HATE to fly (one million miles AA and 750,000 unused FFM). Due to time constraints and $$$$ I have fly back PSP-DFW-LGA New Year's Day, so I do have four full days of sunshine. We are scheduled in to PSN very early in the morning -- probably before breakfast! Your detailed directions for NYP are very helpful. I'm printing them out along with the other recommendations. I'm taking a Yellow Cab from NY Columbia Presbyterian Med. Ctr., 166th cross stree, to Penn Station and plan on leaving at 3:00 p.m. (the LSL is scheduled for 4:00 p.m.). I will obtain my ticket from the CRT train station from a kiosk (no Amtrak ticket counter -- I just hope the darn thing only issues the Christmas ticket and not the February CHI-NYP or CHI - GPK tickets for next year) next weekend, so I'll be already to board. My guess is 20 minutes to Penn Station from New York Columbia Presbyterian. I have to work the 24th, so I cannot leave much earlier. I'll have to check more about the distance by Yellow Cab.
> Thanks again for everything. I am grateful to know these things. I'm already less anxious! It is going to far easier and less stressful than LGA or JFK or EWR! I am now really looking forward to my trip. By the way, my home near White Plains is much closer to CRT, so taking a taxi directly from or to CRT is $30 or so compared with $100 or more! For my Christmas trip, I'm working in the City, so I decided to leave the reservation as is after a really nice, helpful Amtrak telephone agent/supervisor (finally!) offered to change it without charge for boarding at CRT. My next trip, CHI-CRT, is booked for Feb. 1, so I will be close to home on arrival. Thanks for everything! Happy Holidays.


Russell,

Yes, in the bedroom you'll have plenty of room for your luggage on either train. On the Lake Shore you'll have a cubbyhole above the hall to one side of the door. You can also place a bag on top of the shower/toilet/vanity unit if you like, and frankly you can just as easily leave one sitting on the floor. On the Eagle you won't have those two options, but you can always leave one bag downstairs in the rack or you can place them on the floor in your room or on the upper bunk. And you should find a place to hang a garment bag if you want.

You won't get lunch on the Eagle out of Chicago, but you should be able buy something upstairs in Union Station from one of the many food vendors there. There's fast food to sandwiches available.

When you go to CRT to pick up your tickets, you should see all of your reservations listed. Just print the correct one that you need and leave the rest in cyber-space. Note: You'll actually get two tickets, one for the Lake Shore and one for the Eagle, so make sure that you get both tickets.

PS. I live in NYC. Queens to be exact, but still NYC.


----------



## TVRM610 (Dec 15, 2008)

Russell said:


> I am glad that I can de-train at San Antonio, and if we arrive a little early perhaps, see their famous Christmas decorations along the riverbanks (it was just on TV the other night). I'm not a night owl, so no way I'll be out all night. Y


Just a few months ago I was in San Antonio TX and walked from a riverwalk hotel to the Amtrak Station and back. The Riverwalk is a nice area, the Amtrak station is in a nice area, but the walk in between is a bit sketchy. If I was by myslelf I don't think I would make the walk at night, but that is me. I will tell you this, the entire walk is well lighted, and the interstate underpass that you walk through is even brightly lit with changing color lights (fancy!).

The Riverwalk is very beautiful wihthout the Christmas decorations, so I can only imagine that it would be quite nice to see.


----------



## Russell (Dec 21, 2008)

RRrich said:


> Members of Amtrak Unlimited who are in Chicago during a mealtime are strongly advised to get a Pizza from Giordano's on Jackson (312-583-9400) (http://www.giordanos.com/locations.php)
> I usually order by phone, walk a few blocks to get it and bring it back to the Metro Lounge and share it with my wife who isn't able to walk over there with me.
> 
> I assume some of the guys here will tell you why you want to do this.
> ...


I doubt Giordanos is open Christmas Day. Lunch may be pretty slim pickins' especially near the Union station. Even some fastfood restaurants close Christmas Day. I better bring lunch from the day before! Giordano's does have great pizza. I doubt they will deliver to the Lounge, though.


----------



## Christine (Dec 14, 2011)

I am taking my first ever Amtrak trip this year. My 8 yr old son and I are travelling from NYP to MIA for a cruise. We are both looking forward to it. Along with all his personal games and DVD player, we are also going to have a scavenger hunt. Any ideas or tips of things we will see on the way there and back??


----------



## AlanB (Dec 14, 2011)

Please note that save the post directly above, this is a 3 year old topic!


----------

